# Running shoes



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi there im 6ft 4, 13 stone, not fat but gettin a belly and i'm achieving an A-cup breast 

Want to start running and i live near the countryside which helps

What running shoe do you think would be good, around £50 if possible

thanks in advance


----------



## ferret303 (Sep 6, 2007)

If your serious about running go to a specialist running shop and get fitted that way you'll be less likely to get an injury.

http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/news/article.asp?UAN=481


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Work boots are best:doublesho dont be. they are a nightmare to start but they soon harden your feet up and you get fitter quicker. Alot of boxers where them, also the forces run in them so cant be that bad :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

ferret303 said:


> If your serious about running go to a specialist running shop and get fitted that way you'll be less likely to get an injury.
> 
> http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/news/article.asp?UAN=481


thanks for that


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

I would go to one of these to start with http://www.sweatshop.co.uk/

I use Puma trailfox II when its dry, puma have always fitted me really well and got them for £30 the new version are £45 upwards online.

When its raining or really wet I use a pair of Salomon XA Pro 3D Ultra XCR not as comfortable as the puma but they keep my feet dry and I hate wet foot.

I run 50% road 50% off road to both these trainers work for me. But if I was to run 100% road then I would look for something different.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

ive been saying ill start for months and months but to be honest getting fat just feels depressing lol


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

you could always start by walking a good bit, and start losing a little weight, then get into your running.

As for shoes, get to a proper running shop and get properly fitted. You need to know how you walk eg pronate, supinate etc and get the right fitting shoes. I wouldnt even think of suggesting a shoe without knowing your 'foot type'.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi mate glad to hear youre getting into running. I'm 13 stone plus and I wear Nike Pegasus, and have done for the past 8 or so years. They all well thought of trainer for neutral, heavy runners and win many awards for their comfort and performance. But first my friend, you need to have your running style analized to see what type of runner you are, then take it from there. If you want to do this without visiting a specialized shop then check out runners world on line for hints and tips. Also remember to warm up before hand with some light stretches, start slowly and build up to a comfortable pace, dont try to run to far to soon and always finish with a bit left in the tank, otherwise you always remember the feeling of finishing as being a bad experience and this is what you remember when planning your next run. Hope that makes sense. I started doing 20 min runs and now I'm up to 3hr 30min marathons:thumb:so If I can do it at 13st 10 it should be a breeze to a lightweight like you:lol:
All the best
Edd.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks for that reply. i could have asked my mum who's done the new york marathon and a few others but i wanted opinions from males, and a wide variety of answers which im gettin, cheers


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If you're 6ft 4 and 13 stone then your BMI is smack bang on ideal. If i were you i'd forget relying on aerobic exercise and do a bit of weight training to tone up and build some muscle.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> If you're 6ft 4 and 13 stone then your BMI is smack bang on ideal. If i were you i'd forget relying on aerobic exercise and do a bit of weight training to tone up and build some muscle.


yeah i did kinda hear that too but i find weights boring and dont have the room/facilities to do them properly


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Go to a small local specialised running shop where you can get a personal service.

The one I went to had your socks off checking the movement of your ankle etc as you walked then let you run down the street with some shoes on to see how they felt.

You won't get that service at JJB etc.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Please, please do go to a specialist. the wrong shoe choice can seriously damage your joints all the way from your feet to your neck.

I did this years ago and I'm so glad I did - the advice I got was excellent. Every time I buy a new pair now I get rechecked and refitted though...teh human body changes without us knowing and this can lead to seriosu problems if you use the wrong shoes.

Having said that, I always end up with Asics! Never found a Nike shoe, for example, that fits me yet!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

See if you can find a http://www.runnersneed.co.uk/home.aspx

And get on the treadmill for 30 seconds. They video you and fit you accordingly. I paid £75 for my shoes and believe it or not, they are a size and a half bigger than my normal shoes and are as comfortable as slippers!


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

They'll be bigger than normal so that your foot can move in the shoe without you losing toenails and to allow for swelling as they get warm.







I think you should man up and run barefoot


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

You dont need lots of gear or space to do weight training.

Try here for some help, quiet a busy site but worth the trouble, you can do most stuff in your bedroom or garage.
http://www.netfit.co.uk/fitness/home/index.htm

If you go for the running bit, agree with the other guys, get proper fitting shoes, can recommend Running North in Rosemount, nice folk and a great range of shoes and prices.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks for the advice, very helpful, will keep u posted when i decide to go to the shop lol


----------

